# GTO Revenge!



## rickbrick (Jul 6, 2006)

More info on Revenge of the GTO!

http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/journa...65.htm?template=contentModules/printstory.jsp

Enjoy!


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I wonder if you could take a GTO to them and have the package added or they only use cars the purchased?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Would love to see some sample drawings, or concepts of this.*


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

Or you could go with these guys in my neighborhood.

www.prescribedpower.com


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Revenge*

Go to www.revengegto.com
Good pictures, just activated.

I just talked to the creator of the business. He is an Aussie and engineer who developed the GTO. The building is being renovated and he is expecting cars in 2 weeks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I like the front facia....Not sure about the rear, that would have to grow on me. Don't care for the exhausts side by side like that... And they want how much to modify?*


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

So, let me get this straight. GM can't sell all the GTOs they have currently, so these people think they are going to sell 1,000 cars at price WAY above MSRP on a stock goat. I don't think so. Who in hell would pay 55k for a GTO with a maggie? For 40k you could have pruchased a car and gotten a supercharger professionally installed and have some money for other go fast goodies as well. No way these things are going to sell.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Did I miss something, 2007 GTO's?:confused


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I like the front.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks OK, just lose all the graphics...however, $55K? Good luck on that one.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Uh.

No.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

:agree :rofl:


----------

